
Better World: Troubador - maddadkeith
http://keithbirmingham.blogspot.com/2016/04/troubador.html#.VxBLGj0FBbA.hackernews
======
lwhalen
I don't know what this has to do with hacking, but I sure hope I can still
play when I'm this guy's age.

